# Gadgets That Work



## 373

There's an old saying, "There are lures that catch fish and there are lures that catch fishermen." Obviously, the meaning is, some gadgets work and others are meant to make us look silly. As golfers, most of whom get catalogues or look at websites, I KNOW we are the same way. I wonder how many of us have tried some of these crazy things and found whether they work or not?

One of my buddies gave me a brush tee.

Another buddy uses 3 prong tees and is convinced he is longer... :dunno: 

I tried a laser range finder. Not all it's cracked up to be.

Another friend carries a scorecard cover in his back pocket like a tour pro.

In one of the catalogues, I saw an electronic device that you lay on the green and it tells you the break.

In the same catalogue, there was a wind meter... I wonder if it comes with an extension pole to get it up high where the wind is actually blowing? :laugh: 

Something I might try is a set of glasses I saw. The lenses are blue and when you are trying to find a lost ball, it supposedly makes the contrast between the green grass and white ball much higher so the ball stands out.

How about all the gadgets you can use to draw a line on your ball?

I have a little wristwatch with a peton clip built in. It's handy.

And I do admit to having a fuzzy animal headcover. I have a Garfield the Cat cover on one of my drivers. Since it's Garfield, he's there to remind me that I'm not Tiger.

C'mon - admit it... What have you tried? What have you got? What do you find funny?


----------



## 373

I seem to have scared everyone away...


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> I seem to have scared everyone away...


He he :laugh: 

Not much a gadget guy myself, at least not for golf (don't get me started about my kitchen gadgets). I do have a laser rangefinder and I like it a lot. I don't have any illusions that it's a cure all, it just does what I need and that is to give me an accurate distance to what I aim it at. It doesn't always pick up a flag out of the background clutter, but it does so often enough to be a valuable tool.

Using a special tee to get more distance.... IMO that's bogus.... pure snake oil. Same with the line on the ball. :dunno: 

Wind meter and break meter... totally illegal.

I don't use any of those other things you mention... Half the time I even take 4 or 5 clubs out of my bag to lighten the load when I want to carry it. I like minimal golf at times, especially now with the season here in Colorado drawing to a close. By Thanksgiving, golfing opportunities will become more spotty, so I just carry a few things in my stand bag in the trunk so I can zip over for a quick 9 holes when the chance presents itself. Sometimes the simplicity of a light bag, 6 or 7 clubs, and a half dozen balls and tees are all that is required to have a great time on a 50° winter day. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Fourputt said:


> now with the season here in Colorado drawing to a close.


Rick, I keep telling you, your room is ready.

PLEASE give me an excuse to take off work and play golf... I'm on my KNEES man!!!


----------



## Powerfade

First, I guess, is what is a “peton clip”? Who knows, I might NEED one!

Not really a golf gadget, I sometimes wear one of those elastic tube elbow thingies used for sore or strained joints. Put it on my left elbow as sort of a mental note to keep my left arm straight. Doesn’t restrict very much, just enough to make me aware. I dunno, it works for me.

I did allow myself to buy one (and only one) gadget. Went to the cheap side and got the “Swing Glove” that is supposed to keep your wrist cocking properly. Pretty useless for me, but it does fit me like a second skin and is very comfortable to wear. I’ll break it out for a few holes when I’m struggling, just to give myself a different “feel”. Too expensive to even think about buying another when this one wears out tho’.

I have been using a steel “donut” on the driver for a long time. Does little more than help stretch out when warming up before the first tee. But I like it and think it helps get loose.

Watched a guy warming up on the first tee with a Medicus a couple weeks ago. Guy had a butt-ugly swing, but never “broke” it once. A few of us were watching from the snack bar and we all sort of snuck out to get a better look and watch him hit. Pulled out his driver and after a lengthy pre-shot routine, he proceeded to duck-hook one into the trees about 80 yards out. We all went back to our hot dogs…

One gadget that I’d love to try sometime is that “Gyroswing” club that was on the Golf channel inventors show. Really piqued my curiosity! Premise is that instead of showing you what you are doing wrong, it guides you into doing it right and showing you how to keep your swing in plane. Probably was the only real “invention” on the show, and not just some sort of modification of something already on the market. 

But I wonder… If I were to buy some of these gadgets being touted every day, the ones that promise to take anywhere from three to seven strokes off my game, and really work on their programs, would the effect be cumulative and have me shooting in the low twenties on my favorite 9-hole course?  

OK, I’ll go take my medications now.


----------



## xiphos

The gadgets work if used properly.
The blue glasses work. They filter out a bunch of colors leaving the ball standing out. 
The device for reading greens is not for playing. It is for practice. It helps one learn how to read greens, awell as charting breaks in new courses during practice rounds. 
The lasers are great for dialing in distance shots. They are also very handy on short shots around the green where yardages are not marked, say 34 yards. 
As for saying a line on the ball does not work, tell that to Tiger. There is a ton of great players that all mark their golf balls with lines. I do not know how you could say that a line does not work. It is similar to picking an intermediate target; one of the basic principales Jack used on all shots. 
The Swing Glove is a good product, but it will not preform miricles. I have seen it help people around the green on the short shots where you can really feel if the plastic is pressing into your wrist.


----------



## Fourputt

Powerfade said:


> First, I guess, is what is a “peton clip”? Who knows, I might NEED one!


I think he's talking about a spring _*carabiner*_, the sort of metal ring clip used by rock climbers to put the rope through for a safety belay. They are very handy for all sorts of uses beyond the original intent.

You have to cut Dennis some slack... he's from Florida... they don't have any rocks to climb there. I'm surprised he could even find such gadget down there... :laugh:


----------



## Mike-A

I have the skycaddie, I love it.:thumbsup: 

I have the line em up thingy to draw a line on the ball, like it.:thumbsup: 

I use a spray bottle with brush for on the course club cleaning 

I know it seems normal to US but I have one of those ball mark repair tools, AND ACTUALLY USE IT.


----------



## Fourputt

Mike-A said:


> I know it seems normal to US but I have one of those ball mark repair tools, AND ACTUALLY USE IT.


If only there were more like you... and me (I use mine too... at least 2 craters repaired per green) :thumbsup:


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Dennis,

I find the Sky Caddie to be a very very reputable piece of "tour worthy" gear. 

I tend not to use things(gadgets)that I don't see or hear about on any of the tours. I don't like to feel that I'm not being "pure to the game". I like the Brush Tee, and do use them on occasion; but I mostly use my standard-orthodox wooden tees, I don't think the Brush tees reduce that much resistance that it's noticable on any drives, but they are durable and sturdy and convenient and they do look cool. I like the Sky Caddie because it's accurate and it's used on Tour by some. I like your Garfield head cover, alot .....mostly because I'm not a "Tiger" fan at all .....unless I'm at the Zoo (Los Angeles Zoo rules!)

Tony

P.S. The Glasses are great!!, but all they are, are polarized lenses. Any good polarized sunglass will work fine. Blue lenses work best in brighter sunlight, and a yellow tinted polarized lense works best in low light conditions:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

The thing about the glasses is, I wear glasses, not contact lenses. There is one blue set of glasses that looks like something the eye doctor would give you after putting drops in your eyes. It's meant to go over regular glasses.

I wondered if it would be helpful to have a set of those and if a ball became lost, be able to just pull them out and use them for the sake of the search.

And Garfield is sitting by the door looking to go outside and play tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

DennisM said:


> The thing about the glasses is, I wear glasses, not contact lenses. There is one blue set of glasses that looks like something the eye doctor would give you after putting drops in your eyes. It's meant to go over regular glasses.
> 
> 
> And Garfield is sitting by the door looking to go outside and play tomorrow afternoon.


Oh. THen I think those glasses would work great for you.


Here kitty kitty ...the green is calling Garfield


----------



## xiphos

The Skycaddie is a great product. I have played a few rounds with an Sg4 and was impressed. The Sonocaddie is another great golf gps. 
The sunglasses that I wear on the course are the ones made by Callaway with the Neox lens. They are pretty awesome and nothing I have found comes close to them.


----------



## Powerfade

Fourputt said:


> You have to cut Dennis some slack... he's from Florida... they don't have any rocks to climb there. I'm surprised he could even find such gadget down there... :laugh:


OK, I get it. Y'know, I've seen those things down in FL. They use a smaller version to hitch up teams of palmetto bugs to pull stuck golf carts out of the mud...


----------



## 373

carabiner...

Is THAT what it's called??? It's a loop of steel with a little part of it that is spring loaded and opens or closes against that spring pressure. I've seen people use them for keyrings and such. It came with a tube of sunscreen so that idiots like me might hang it on their bag IN SIGHT, so that it might get used.

Talk about common sense... the tube of sunscreen has a top on it that comes off in a way that you can refill it. You might not refill it with THEIR brand, but I think it says something for their sincere feelings that we should use sunscreen.

I am still hoping the company who sponsored Fore Inventors Only will have the gadget that won in stock soon. If you don't remember or didn't see the show, it was a simple clip to stand up a club instead of leaving it on the ground to get the grip wet. I really want one and since we have started playing earlier in the morning, now I really NEED one.


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> carabiner...
> 
> Is THAT what it's called??? It's a loop of steel with a little part of it that is spring loaded and opens or closes against that spring pressure. I've seen people use them for keyrings and such. It came with a tube of sunscreen so that idiots like me might hang it on their bag IN SIGHT, so that it might get used.


Just FYI, a piton is a nail-like thing that is driven into a crack in the rock to hook a carabiner and rope into...


----------



## 373

Fourputt said:


> Just FYI, a piton is a nail-like thing that is driven into a crack in the rock to hook a carabiner and rope into...


Sort of like what we call in Miami, a coat hook!  

I bought a pair of the blue glasses on ebay. They should be here later this week. With those things on, I'm going to look like a super hero - "BALLFINDER" TO THE RESCUE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe

What exactly is the purpose of drawing a line on your ball? :dunno:


----------



## Fourputt

Joe said:


> What exactly is the purpose of drawing a line on your ball? :dunno:


Some people think that a 1.5" line on the ball will make them hit a more accurate putt from 40 feet away.  It may help somewhat in a mental sense by making them feel more confident, but physically it isn't enough of a guide to be a real factor. If you misalign that mark by 1/32 (.03125") of an inch, then at 40 feet you would be off by almost a foot, assuming that you were perfectly lined up with the mark. And that is assuming that your read on the putt was right in the first place. It's even difficult to align a longer sight line than that accurately at that distance... ask anyone who has done target shooting with a handgun. And a pistol has sights that are manufactured to be more accurate than a line drawn on a golf ball.:dunno: 

To each his own, but I've never seen any advantage to it, and I have tried it. Just doesn't make any difference in my putting. I'm a pretty decent putter, and don't set my ball down in any particular way.


----------



## Joe

I'm new to golf so it may not make as much since to me as some. Maybe I'll figure that out as time goes on. But a line on my golf ball will in no way effect the outcome of my putting. :laugh:


----------



## xiphos

Fourputt said:


> Some people think that a 1.5" line on the ball will make them hit a more accurate putt from 40 feet away.  It may help somewhat in a mental sense by making them feel more confident, but physically it isn't enough of a guide to be a real factor. If you misalign that mark by 1/32 (.03125") of an inch, then at 40 feet you would be off by almost a foot, assuming that you were perfectly lined up with the mark. And that is assuming that your read on the putt was right in the first place. It's even difficult to align a longer sight line than that accurately at that distance... ask anyone who has done target shooting with a handgun. And a pistol has sights that are manufactured to be more accurate than a line drawn on a golf ball.:dunno:
> 
> To each his own, but I've never seen any advantage to it, and I have tried it. Just doesn't make any difference in my putting. I'm a pretty decent putter, and don't set my ball down in any particular way.


No one ever said you can not be a good putter with out the line. Just like no one ever said you can not be a good golfer with hickory shafted clubs. 
It is true that if you miss align your golf ball you will be off, however how do you know you are not mis aligning your putter. 
If you miss read a putt and then line your ball up wrong that is the a problem with the mis read. What if you read a putt wrong and then line your putter up wrong? 
I my self do not use a line on my ball, but for people to say it does not work is crazy. I do not like it because of pace of play issues. 
Tiger Woods and many many of the other top golfers use a line to line their ball up.


----------



## xiphos

You use the line to aim you ball at your intended target. Pick an intermideate target and it can be extreamlly effective.


----------



## Surtees

dont they also the line for the centre of weight to balance the ball for your tee shot and putting so that you hit the sweet spot if that makes sense sorry if it doesnt


----------



## xiphos

Surtees said:


> dont they also the line for the centre of weight to balance the ball for your tee shot and putting so that you hit the sweet spot if that makes sense sorry if it doesnt


It is for a different purpose than you described. My dad has one and it does work. I do not use it though. What you are talking is a device that spins the ball at high speeds. This in return finds the center of gravity. Golf balls are supposed to be perefectly balanced, however they are not. A ball that is not in balance will miss on putts and you will not know why you missed. 

If you remember there was the Wilson True ball. Well to demonstrate how good their balls were balanced they would open up random boxes and have a robot putt them on a perfectly flat surface. The Wilson True never missed. However, Pro V's and every other ball you could think of missed on a regular basis. Not all the balls were out of balance, but a lot of them were.


----------



## 300Yards

I've never been a gadget guy. I hate having things to tell me exactly how far I need to hit the ball. Where's the fun in that? I would honestly feel like I was cheating if I did that. However, the Sky Caddies are cool to figure out the actual total hole distance, otherwise it's useless IMO. The only gadgets I have, is one of club cleaners that you hang on your bag. I found it for a buck at a garage sale. That is a great little device, especially if the ground is soft. I also use ball markers, and ball mark repairer.

RIck, you aren't kidding about more peopel needing to use the ball mark fixers.. More than once, I have been robbed of a good putt, because my ball got deflected by a crater.. That is frustrating in tourneys..


----------



## xiphos

300Yards said:


> I've never been a gadget guy. I hate having things to tell me exactly how far I need to hit the ball. Where's the fun in that? I would honestly feel like I was cheating if I did that. However, the Sky Caddies are cool to figure out the actual total hole distance, otherwise it's useless IMO. The only gadgets I have, is one of club cleaners that you hang on your bag. I found it for a buck at a garage sale. That is a great little device, especially if the ground is soft. I also use ball markers, and ball mark repairer.
> 
> RIck, you aren't kidding about more peopel needing to use the ball mark fixers.. More than once, I have been robbed of a good putt, because my ball got deflected by a crater.. That is frustrating in tourneys..


 The only time the gps are not 100% accurate is on the tee box. They go tee to green and if there is a dog leg, the gps still goes straight. Eventhough you have to go around the dogleg. 

How is knowing the exact distance useless? I know that when I have a wedge in my hand, the exact distance is important. 

If you have ever seen a tour players yardage guide, they know the exact distance form every where. Not that any of us are tour pros, but we should strive to be the best that we can be. Especillay when it is something easy like getting the yardage right.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

300Yards said:


> I've never been a gadget guy. I hate having things to tell me exactly how far I need to hit the ball. Where's the fun in that? I would honestly feel like I was cheating if I did that.



300yards, 

with all due respect my golfing brotha, what do you think a PGA tour caddie does for the player they carry for? THey take one or two days before a golf tournament starts, and walk the fairways to find all the yardage markers and log them down so they can tell the player how many yards to the hole from any given place on the fairway. SO how is the SkyCaddie any different with the exception that it's a 'little bit' more accurate than an actual tour caddie?


----------



## Fourputt

Platinum_Shafts said:


> 300yards,
> 
> with all due respect my golfing brotha, what do you think a PGA tour caddie does for the player they carry for? THey take one or two days before a golf tournament starts, and walk the fairways to find all the yardage markers and log them down so they can tell the player how many yards to the hole from any given place on the fairway. SO how is the SkyCaddie any different with the exception that it's a 'little bit' more accurate than an actual tour caddie?


How do you figure that the Sky Caddy is more accurate than the Tour caddy? They use the best laser rangefinders available to make those yardage books, and while the GPS units are all limited in how many points can be entered per hole, the Tour caddy can (and does) scope and log EVERY possible obstacle, and measures them to within 1 yard. No way that any GPS system is more accurate than that. I can assure your that the typical Tour player's yardage book is dead on.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Fourputt said:


> How do you figure that the Sky Caddy is more accurate than the Tour caddy? They use the best laser rangefinders available to make those yardage books, and while the GPS units are all limited in how many points can be entered per hole, the Tour caddy can (and does) scope and log EVERY possible obstacle, and measures them to within 1 yard. No way that any GPS system is more accurate than that. I can assure your that the typical Tour player's yardage book is dead on.


Sorry Rick, I disagree (but then what are forums for  )Human error is number 1 on the list of error, though I will agree regarding curves (horseshoes and dog legs, etc.) a tour caddy does a better job in overall calculations however it's been technically proven that Global Positioning System is more acurate than theee best laser range finder in any situation in any arena. Lase Range Finders have to be calibrated more often and who of us that owns a laser range finder takes the time to send it in to the manufacturer to have it calibrated every so often? Global Positioning satellites are constantly being calibrated.

Anyway, regardless of mine or your preference; whether it be a laser range finder, GPS, or a pro tour caddy with a laser range finder(_which with even as much money as I make, I still couldn't afford to hire one on a constant basis_ ); the point is, that it comes down to how well a player can shoot and judge distance with the naked eye, not how close GPS or a laser range finder can get information to a golfer within one stinkin' yard. Agreed?  

P.S. I just switched from my Bobby Jones 5H Hybrid (excellent club by the way), to a TM #5 Rescue Hybrid (to act as my fairway hybid and as my 5 wood for short short drives)...how do you like yours?? 

Oops..actually mine's a Burner Rescue. Is yours a Rescue or Burner Rescue?


----------



## 300Yards

Sorry I was so bitter, but I haven't been in the best mood lately.. Ok, so maybe the Sky Caddies aren't useless, but I like the feeling of knowing that I, not a machine, figured out a course on my own. I keep my own golf book, with as many details as any pro. I figure out distances, green breaks, doglegs, etc, all from my experiences at a course. I just find it more fun, and challenging when I am unsure of a distance. That's when you really know what your abilities are. I just feel like I would cheat myself outta that, if I used a range finder, etc.. I have nothing against the Sky Caddie crowd, I just find the game better without it. I've played with a guy who used a Sky Caddie before, and I must admit, it was cool, but they take too long, and by the time he's done figuring out what he wants to do, I'm ready to take my shot. People who use those sometimes depend way to much on them, and in the end, all that does is hurt you.


----------



## Fourputt

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Sorry Rick, I disagree (but then what are forums for  )Human error is number 1 on the list of error, though I will agree regarding curves (horseshoes and dog legs, etc.) a tour caddy does a better job in overall calculations however it's been *technically proven that Global Positioning System is more acurate than theee best laser range finder in any situation in any arena*. Lase Range Finders have to be calibrated more often and who of us that owns a laser range finder takes the time to send it in to the manufacturer to have it calibrated every so often? Global Position satellites are constantly being calibrated.
> 
> Anyway, regardless of mine or your preference; whether it be a laser range finder, GPS, or a pro tour caddy with a laser range finder(_which with even as much money as I make, I still couldn't afford to hire one on a constant basis_ ); the point is, that it comes down to how well a player can shoot and judge distance with the naked eye, not how close GPS or a laser range finder can get information to a golfer within one stinkin' yard. Agreed?
> 
> P.S. I just switched from my Bobby Jones 5H Hybrid (excellent club by the way), to a TM #5 Rescue Hybrid (to act as my fairway hybid and as my 5 wood for short short drives)...how do you like yours??
> 
> Oops..actually mines a Burner Rescue. Is yours a Rescue or Burner Rescue?



The statement I put in bold is NOT correct to my understanding of the technology involved. GPS CAN be that accurate, but not with the systems available for golfers. That sort of universal accuracy is really only available if you have access to the sort of receivers that the military uses. Sky Caddy's are only certified accurate to +/-3 yards, while my rangefinder has been dead on for the 8 months I've been using it (its rated accuracy is within +/-1 yard). I check it regularly against the professionally measured markers on my home course, and I'm never more than 1 yard off. I haven't read anything like what you state about having to have it recalibrated... not from any research I did prior to buying it, nor in anything I've read since, except for your comment above. Maybe that's more necessary if it's mistreated, but I handle mine with care. BTW, there are much more accurate rangefinders too, but they cost an arm and a leg... $1500 and up... way up!!  

As I've said, I'm neither for nor against either method, both have their strengths and weaknesses. I simply selected the one that I thought would be the _*most useful to me*_, and so far I haven't had any reason to regret that decision. When I post here on the rangefinder side, it's usually in an attempt to dispel misconceptions about them, and thus to help others to make an informed decision on what is best for *their* particular needs. I'm not on commission with either system, so I really don't have an axe to grind.  


For your question...My TM Rescues are the older version... bought in 2005.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

300Yards said:


> Sorry I was so bitter, but I haven't been in the best mood lately.. Ok, so maybe the Sky Caddies aren't useless, but I like the feeling of knowing that I, not a machine, figured out a course on my own. I keep my own golf book, with as many details as any pro. I figure out distances, green breaks, doglegs, etc, all from my experiences at a course. I just find it more fun, and challenging when I am unsure of a distance. That's when you really know what your abilities are. I just feel like I would cheat myself outta that, if I used a range finder, etc.. I have nothing against the Sky Caddie crowd, I just find the game better without it. I've played with a guy who used a Sky Caddie before, and I must admit, it was cool, but they take too long, and by the time he's done figuring out what he wants to do, I'm ready to take my shot. People who use those sometimes depend way to much on them, and in the end, all that does is hurt you.


No worries. I like to be as "pure" as possible myself. If it's not done on tour, I won't do it or use it


----------



## Fourputt

Platinum_Shafts said:


> No worries. I like to be as "pure" as possible myself. If it's not done on tour, I won't do it or use it


Which seems to me as if, in the name of purity, you are simply depriving yourself of some excellent and useful tools. The PGA pros do use those tools, they just don't use them during the actual competition. Their yardage books use every tool possible to be as accurate as possible, but they are made up during practice and by the caddies walking the course and taking measurements by themselves while their pros are engaged in other tour functions, i.e. corporate lunches, etc. I worked at The International at Castle Pines for 4 years, and I saw what the caddies do to make those books as perfect as they can possibly be. 

So when you say you are being as pure as the Tour Pros, you are actually taking purity and tradition far beyond what they do. Believe me, even though you don't see it on TV, they are taking advantage of every technology that can possibly help to give them an edge in the tournament.


----------



## xiphos

The Skycaddie or any other gps device is just as accurate as a range finder. 

As for what caddies do, you are right. However, there is one guy who makes most of the yardage books that are used on tour. He does use the process that you are refering to.

However, the Skycaddie or and other GPS device is as accurate as any golfer could be.


----------



## Fourputt

xiphos said:


> As for what caddies do, you are right. However, *there is one guy who makes most of the yardage books that are used on tour. He does use the process that you are refering to.*


One guy??? I've watched each player's caddy doing it for his player. And the yardage books I've seen them use are handwritten by the player and his caddy. There may be some generic ones available, but very few players would ever take them as the gospel. All it would take is one misprint to blow a tournament, or miss a cut. They aren't going to take that sort of chance on faith. At most they are more likely to just use such a thing as one more weapon in their arsenal, but they will also verify any information that they take from it.


----------



## 373

I think the GPS is a "gadget" that is here to stay and I hope it becomes very common at every golf course, built into the carts or subscribed to so hand held units can work. I'm simply convinced the use of the GPS device speeds up play.

On the other hand, i have a laser range finder and it's a pain to use because you can't hold it still enough to focus on anything except a mass of ground like the side of a trap. I only find it useful to get some idea how far it might be to clear a front bunker, but on a flat golf course, it's practically useless. Focusing on a pin is out of the question.

Speaking of gadgets, I got a new Golfsmith catalogue in the mail last week. In it was one of the inventions from the Fore Inventors Only show, but not the one that won. I wish they would get that club stand into production and available.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Fourputt said:


> Which seems to me as if, in the name of purity, you are simply depriving yourself of some excellent and useful tools. The PGA pros do use those tools, they just don't use them during the actual competition. Their yardage books use every tool possible to be as accurate as possible, but they are made up during practice and by the caddies walking the course and taking measurements by themselves while their pros are engaged in other tour functions, i.e. corporate lunches, etc. I worked at The International at Castle Pines for 4 years, and I saw what the caddies do to make those books as perfect as they can possibly be.
> 
> So when you say you are being as pure as the Tour Pros, you are actually taking purity and tradition far beyond what they do. Believe me, even though you don't see it on TV, they are taking advantage of every technology that can possibly help to give them an edge in the tournament.


I appreciate it Rick, 
but if you re-read my quote, I stated that _if it's not done on tour I normally won't do it or use it_. I realize the tour pro's and /or their caddies use these things, that's why I use such things as GPS, etc., etc. What I don't use are the quirky little useless gadgets that you find all throughout the golfing market; that either don't get used on tour, or are not appoved for use by USGA or R&A. My definition of "Purity" is whatever the USGA - the R&A - and the PGA allow and suppport as "legal". So when I say 'purity', that's what I mean....just so we're clear.

At an average 10-12 handicap, I don't think I'm depriving myself of much.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Fourputt said:


> And the yardage books I've seen them use are handwritten by the player and his caddy. There may be some generic ones available, but very few players would ever take them as the gospel.


This is pretty much true.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

DennisM said:


> Speaking of gadgets, I got a new Golfsmith catalogue in the mail last week. in it was one of the inventions from the Fore Inventors Only show, but not the one that won. *I wish they would get that club stand into production and available.*



LOL. Dennis; you'd think they would...I mean the thing couldn't be any easier to reproduce. What I think they're doing is holding off until they come up with a really creative marketing plan for such a useful but simple item. Sometimes marketing the most simple of items is the most involving


----------



## 373

I believe there are a couple companies making yardage books for each tour location every week. My understanding is that during the practice rounds, the players and caddies will test the yardages to see if they are accurate, but add a lot of details to the book on their own.


----------



## xiphos

Fourputt said:


> One guy??? I've watched each player's caddy doing it for his player. And the yardage books I've seen them use are handwritten by the player and his caddy. There may be some generic ones available, but very few players would ever take them as the gospel. All it would take is one misprint to blow a tournament, or miss a cut. They aren't going to take that sort of chance on faith. At most they are more likely to just use such a thing as one more weapon in their arsenal, but they will also verify any information that they take from it.



I never said that caddies do not go on the course and make notes before tourneys. I said one guy makes the bulk of yardage guides they use. I never said one guy makes all of the notes for all of the players. 

I will find out the guys name and let you know. We were going to have him do the yardage guides for the new course in Bandon Oregon. 

The guides the guy makes are hand written. He goes to the course and makes all of the major stuff on the guide. The player and the caddie then go and fine tune it. 

I play golf with a Nationwide tour caddie every week. 
I caddied at Bandon Dunes for 5 years, with several tour caddies. 
I myself have caddied for Jeff Quiney. 

Not every play on tour uses them, but a lot do.


----------



## xiphos

DennisM said:


> I believe there are a couple companies making yardage books for each tour location every week. My understanding is that during the practice rounds, the players and caddies will test the yardages to see if they are accurate, but add a lot of details to the book on their own.



You are correct.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

DennisM said:


> I believe there are a couple companies making yardage books for each tour location every week. My understanding is that during the practice rounds, the players and caddies will test the yardages to see if they are accurate, but add a lot of details to the book on their own.



I think you're right with this, Dennis


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

xiphos said:


> I play golf with a Nationwide tour caddie every week.
> I caddied at Bandon Dunes for 5 years, with several tour caddies.
> I myself have caddied for Jeff Quiney.
> 
> Not every play on tour uses them, but a lot do.


Hey, I caddied for Jeff Quiney too! Just kiddn'


----------



## xiphos

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Hey, I caddied for Jeff Quiney too! Just kiddn'


He is a super guy. When I caddied for him he had just gotten off a stretch of not playing. It was one of his first rounds in a while and he was using a really smooth swing, because of the injury. He went on the shooting 4 under form the tips at Pacific Dunes, with a lot of wind.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

xiphos said:


> He is a super guy. When I caddied for him he had just gotten off a stretch of not playing. It was one of his first rounds in a while and he was using a really smooth swing, because of the injury. He went on the shooting 4 under form the tips at Pacific Dunes, with a lot of wind.


That's pretty cool


----------



## centaur

I have been tinkering around with the idea of purchasing a SkyCaddie or some sort of device like this. I am fairly new to the game and I have improved greatly over the year and it would be nice to know fairly accurate distances to the hole. 

But I have read the posts on this thread and some say the Skycaddie is the best while others prefer a laser range finder and so forth. This makes my decision more difficult to purchase something like this or not. I don't mind paying for something of good quality, but paying too much for something that works half the time is not my idea of a good purchase either. What do you guys think? How has either a laser range finder or skycaddie (or other gps brand) worked for you? What are the likes and dislikes of the product from your experience? Thanks.


----------



## xiphos

centaur said:


> I have been tinkering around with the idea of purchasing a SkyCaddie or some sort of device like this. I am fairly new to the game and I have improved greatly over the year and it would be nice to know fairly accurate distances to the hole.
> 
> But I have read the posts on this thread and some say the Skycaddie is the best while others prefer a laser range finder and so forth. This makes my decision more difficult to purchase something like this or not. I don't mind paying for something of good quality, but paying too much for something that works half the time is not my idea of a good purchase either. What do you guys think? How has either a laser range finder or skycaddie (or other gps brand) worked for you? What are the likes and dislikes of the product from your experience? Thanks.


I would say the Skycaddie beats the laser rangefinder handsdown. The only downside to the Skycaddie is the subscription fee you must pay, but it is not crazy. 

I have used both and the Skycaddie is much easier to use. For example you are playing on a windy day. It is tought to get the stick with the rangfinder, and it is hard to hold still. Also if you have a blind shot or you are in another fairway and you cant see the flag stick in order to laser it, your Skycaddie still gives you accurate info. 

Most of the gps units can be used to track how far you hit your clubs, which is nice. The laser can do it too, but it is more difficulct to do. 

I think the gps is easily the way to go. As for which brand you use, that is up for debate. I have personally used the Skycaddie, and the Golfbuddy. There is a nice review that someone I know wrote about the Sonocaddie on my site. I will be doing a review on the Golf logix in the near future aswell. 

If you are going to buy one, I say wait untill early next year. The Golfbuddy is coming out with their new model and it is going to blow the other ones away. It is going to come pre-loaded with 16,000 courses! That is pretty much every course in America. That is the one I am waiting for. It looks awesome aswell. It looks similar to the Sonocaddie. 

hope this help, feel free to contact me with any other questions.


----------



## centaur

xiphos said:


> I would say the Skycaddie beats the laser rangefinder handsdown. The only downside to the Skycaddie is the subscription fee you must pay, but it is not crazy.
> 
> I have used both and the Skycaddie is much easier to use. For example you are playing on a windy day. It is tought to get the stick with the rangfinder, and it is hard to hold still. Also if you have a blind shot or you are in another fairway and you cant see the flag stick in order to laser it, your Skycaddie still gives you accurate info.
> 
> Most of the gps units can be used to track how far you hit your clubs, which is nice. The laser can do it too, but it is more difficulct to do.
> 
> I think the gps is easily the way to go. As for which brand you use, that is up for debate. I have personally used the Skycaddie, and the Golfbuddy. There is a nice review that someone I know wrote about the Sonocaddie on my site. I will be doing a review on the Golf logix in the near future aswell.
> 
> If you are going to buy one, I say wait untill early next year. The Golfbuddy is coming out with their new model and it is going to blow the other ones away. It is going to come pre-loaded with 16,000 courses! That is pretty much every course in America. That is the one I am waiting for. It looks awesome aswell. It looks similar to the Sonocaddie.
> 
> hope this help, feel free to contact me with any other questions.


Thanks for the reply. I will check out the new Golfbuddy to come out. But, I was looking at the Skycaddie SG3, 4, and the new one 5 to come out soon. I know that a problem with the early version of the Skycaddie was that it drained the battery pretty quickly. Apparently, from what they say, this is no longer a problem. But what are the differences b/t the Skycaddie SG3 and SG4, and the upcoming one, SG5? Are there really big differences as you go up in model?


----------



## 373

I liked the CONCEPT of the laser rangefinder a lot, mostly because it could be used everywhere, not like the GPS, just on a course that has been mapped out for the GPS systems. Unfortunately, actual use of the rangefinder was difficult. I couldn't hold it still enough to get a good sighting on anything, much less a flagstick.

I listed it on Craigslist and it sold tonight. I'll just have to pay more attention to my distances and somehow, pass 5th grade math now.


----------



## centaur

I am really thinking about getting Skycaddie. I've read some reviews and most people seem to like it but then I come across one that says it only works for him half the time b/c he loses his signal quite often. 

Again, I am not sure what the big difference is b/t the SG3, 4 and the new to come out in November, SG5? From what I've read, they basically seem exactly the same with the same descriptions.


----------



## 373

centaur said:


> it only works for him half the time b/c he loses his signal quite often.QUOTE]
> I have satellite tv and it loses the signal quite often here in Miami because we tend to have a lot of clouds. It doesn't have to be a storm, just an overcast day. I suppose Sky Caddy reacts the same way.
> 
> My problem with it around here is that so few courses have been mapped. I'm not sure why there hasn't been so much interest in it.


----------



## centaur

DennisM said:


> centaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> it only works for him half the time b/c he loses his signal quite often.QUOTE]
> I have satellite tv and it loses the signal quite often here in Miami because we tend to have a lot of clouds. It doesn't have to be a storm, just an overcast day. I suppose Sky Caddy reacts the same way.
> 
> My problem with it around here is that so few courses have been mapped. I'm not sure why there hasn't been so much interest in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is more interest in it now. I checked out the Skycaddie website and I found the courses that I normally play. I'm sure they will have be adding courses as they become available. But if it doesn't show up, you can map it yourself from what I understand. It doesn't sound very difficult to do either. Basically your saving certain points and the Skycaddie will give you info on those points. I'm guessing you can get really specific by saving many points for each fairway/green.
Click to expand...


----------



## xiphos

centaur said:


> I am really thinking about getting Skycaddie. I've read some reviews and most people seem to like it but then I come across one that says it only works for him half the time b/c he loses his signal quite often.
> 
> Again, I am not sure what the big difference is b/t the SG3, 4 and the new to come out in November, SG5? From what I've read, they basically seem exactly the same with the same descriptions.


I live on the Oregon coast and it is as cloudy as much as it is sunny here and I have never lost signal using the Skycaddie. The guy who uses the Golfbuddy has never said anything about it. I would not worry about losing signal. 

As for satellite tv, I have both satellite interet and tv and as long as they are set up as accuratly as they can be they shouldnt loose signal that often.

The main differences between the different models with Skycaddie is screen size. The SG3 and SG4 have pretty much the same screen. The SG5 is larger and it is color. 

The SG3 is the one you should get if you travel a lot, becuase it uses batteries. 

The SG4 uses a rechargable battery, so if you are playing 36 holes two days in a row you may run into trouble with the battery life if you do not get a chance to charge it. 

The SG5 is the one that I personally would get. It's screen looks prety awesome. The colors screen would be really nice. 

As far as the Skycaddie being easy to use, I have never used anything that is that simple, except my I pod and Apple computer. The Skycaddie is really idiot proof. I would be confident in selling it to an old person, because I think they could handle it. There is nothing that you do really. The thing gets the signle, you choose the course, and it does everything from there. It will ask you if you are ready for the next hole, but that is easy. The only thing you activally switch on the Skycaddie is from the view that shows hazards to the view that shows the shape of the green.


----------



## centaur

xiphos said:


> I live on the Oregon coast and it is as cloudy as much as it is sunny here and I have never lost signal using the Skycaddie. The guy who uses the Golfbuddy has never said anything about it. I would not worry about losing signal.
> 
> As for satellite tv, I have both satellite interet and tv and as long as they are set up as accuratly as they can be they shouldnt loose signal that often.
> 
> The main differences between the different models with Skycaddie is screen size. The SG3 and SG4 have pretty much the same screen. The SG5 is larger and it is color.
> 
> The SG3 is the one you should get if you travel a lot, becuase it uses batteries.
> 
> The SG4 uses a rechargable battery, so if you are playing 36 holes two days in a row you may run into trouble with the battery life if you do not get a chance to charge it.
> 
> The SG5 is the one that I personally would get. It's screen looks prety awesome. The colors screen would be really nice.
> 
> As far as the Skycaddie being easy to use, I have never used anything that is that simple, except my I pod and Apple computer. The Skycaddie is really idiot proof. I would be confident in selling it to an old person, because I think they could handle it. There is nothing that you do really. The thing gets the signle, you choose the course, and it does everything from there. It will ask you if you are ready for the next hole, but that is easy. The only thing you activally switch on the Skycaddie is from the view that shows hazards to the view that shows the shape of the green.


Thanks for the response. I was actually looking to get the SG5. I think it comes out early next month.


----------



## Fourputt

xiphos said:


> The Skycaddie is really idiot proof. I would be confident in selling it to an old person, because I think they could handle it.


Ok... just what is *this* supposed to mean??? Senior citizens (or as Harvey Penick called them "seasoned" citizens) are idiots???? You might want to rephrase that (and change your thinking) or someone is going to beat you about the head with their cane...


----------



## xiphos

Fourputt said:


> Ok... just what is *this* supposed to mean??? Senior citizens (or as Harvey Penick called them "seasoned" citizens) are idiots???? You might want to rephrase that (and change your thinking) or someone is going to beat you about the head with their cane...


Well, I worked at Radio Shack and dealing with some of the " seasoned" citizens was painfull. Just changing batteries or showing them how to press the power button on the raido was tough stuff. 

But, ya when I say old person I mean like someone in their 70's that was allready "seasoned" before computers came out.


----------



## centaur

Fourputt said:


> Ok... just what is *this* supposed to mean??? Senior citizens (or as Harvey Penick called them "seasoned" citizens) are idiots???? You might want to rephrase that (and change your thinking) or someone is going to beat you about the head with their cane...


Hey you guys play nice! But it depends on what age he is actually talking about b/c statistically, elderly are technologically challenged. Now don't kill the messanger here! And I know some are technologically advanced, but that is not the norm. I mean the advance in technology has exponentially grown since the 20's. Look how far we have advanced in the last 100 years. It's ridiculous. Basically it was a slow linear line and then sky rocketed with the electronic age and computers, even though computers were around long ago, but not for general use as is today. So many of the people in there 60s or older, didn't grow up with the things we have today. If you don't know how to use a computer these days, you're screwed when it comes to a job; well professionally that is. I will get some flack for this, but lets be honest with ourselves.


----------



## Fourputt

Just to put it in perspective... my mother is 85. She uses her computer daily for internet, email... she publishes her club newsletter every month. My 83 year old father-in-law also puts in time daily on the web and doing email. He also designed a spreadsheet (with a little help from my wife) to organize his Wednesday golf league. It sets up the weekly tournaments so that everyone gets teamed with everyone else at some point during the season. It also tracks the scores and the points earned throughout the season. There are some fairly tech savvy seniors out there... heck I'm nearly 61 myself, so.....  

All that said, my dad is about as technologically helpless as anyone I've ever seen, but then if it doesn't have something to do with stocks or money management, he's pretty clueless about everything. :dunno: He DOES know how to go online to check his investments... but he still uses a B&M stockbroker for trading. :laugh:


----------



## centaur

Fourputt said:


> Just to put it in perspective... my mother is 85. She uses her computer daily for internet, email... she publishes her club newsletter every month. My 83 year old father-in-law also puts in time daily on the web and doing email. He also designed a spreadsheet (with a little help from my wife) to organize his Wednesday golf league. It sets up the weekly tournaments so that everyone gets teamed with everyone else at some point during the season. It also tracks the scores and the points earned throughout the season. There are some fairly tech savvy seniors out there... heck I'm nearly 61 myself, so.....
> 
> All that said, my dad is about as technologically helpless as anyone I've ever seen, but then if it doesn't have something to do with stocks or money management, he's pretty clueless about everything. :dunno: He DOES know how to go online to check his investments... but he still uses a B&M stockbroker for trading. :laugh:


Just to be clear, the previous things I wrote above was not intended to offend anyone, but then again, I can see how it might. And yes, there are tech savvy senior citizens out there, but I personally am not aware of many. But more power to those who are. Actually, I am pretty impressed.


----------

